# Cyberpunk 2077



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 10, 2019)

Cyberpunk 2077 is an upcoming role-playing video game developed and published by CD Projekt, releasing for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 4, and Xbox One on 16 April 2020.

New cinematic video (feat Keanu Reeves) just came out during the E3. And it looks amazing. Is anyone hyped for this one as much as I am?

Jacob


----------



## guitarguy10 (Jun 11, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 is an upcoming role-playing video game developed and published by CD Projekt, releasing for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 4, and Xbox One on 16 April 2020.
> 
> New cinematic video (feat Keanu Reeves) just came out during the E3. And it looks amazing. Is anyone hyped for this one as much as I am?
> 
> Jacob


There is a 50 minute gameplay walkthrough that they released last year for anyone who has been living under a rock:


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 11, 2019)

guitarguy10 said:


> There is a 50 minute gameplay walkthrough that they released last year for anyone who has been living under a rock:


Thanks for pointing that out but I've been following the game since it was first announced, seen the gameplay from last year but this is a brand new video that just came out during the E3  Anyway CD Projekt is a guarantee of quality and I have no doubt that this game will be a massive hit.

Jacob


----------



## Seed of Memory (Nov 18, 2019)

I am too stoked for this release. CDPR really does care about their gamers and it shows in their quality. This thing is gonna be epic.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 3, 2019)

Seed of Memory said:


> I am too stoked for this release. CDPR really does care about their gamers and it shows in their quality. This thing is gonna be epic.


Totally! I just started playing the first Witcher again and it still feels as great as it did 12 years ago.

Jacob


----------



## Seed of Memory (Dec 3, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Totally! I just started playing the first Witcher again and it still feels as great as it did 12 years ago.
> 
> Jacob


I love re-playing them. They have such great replay value and as a series it tells a story. They are amazing developers. Pre-ordered cyberpunk and ready for the launch!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2019)

Cybertruck....


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 18, 2020)

Bad news, Cyberpunk was delayed. The game was supposed to come out in April, but the release date was pushed to September 17. 

Jacob


----------



## Seed of Memory (Jan 18, 2020)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Bad news, Cyberpunk was delayed. The game was supposed to come out in April, but the release date was pushed to September 17.
> 
> Jacob


Day before my birthday. All good to me.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 23, 2020)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Bad news, Cyberpunk was delayed. The game was supposed to come out in April, but the release date was pushed to September 17.
> 
> Jacob


it will probably be worth the wait. tw3 was also delayed from the original launch date. im inclined to trust cdpr on this sort of thing


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 24, 2020)

thenasty1 said:


> it will probably be worth the wait. tw3 was also delayed from the original launch date. im inclined to trust cdpr on this sort of thing


Yeah, I suppose it's better to delay it by 5 months and make sure that everything is 100%. 

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

I can't put into words just how much I'm looking forward to _Cyberpunk 2077_. In contrast to seemingly the rest of the video games industry, CD Projekt Red actually gives a rat's ass about its player base and looks to be taking its time to craft a truly compelling, entertaining, and creative open-world experience. With how much Rockstar has been milking _GTA V _these past few years, leaving us single-player fans with our dicks in our hands, CDPR's approach is a refreshing change of pace. I'm probably gonna nut when I first get my hands on _Cyberpunk 2077_ and will immerse myself in raising Hell in Night City with cyborg Keanu Reeves for weeks on end.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 30, 2020)

It got pushed to November now


----------

